# Seattle Storm To Celebrate 10th Anniversary Season In 2009



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Seattle Storm will open its 2009 WNBA schedule on Saturday, June 6 in a 1 p.m. matchup versus the Monarchs at ARCO Arena in Sacramento. The Storm will return to Seattle on Sunday, June 7 for its first KeyArena home game at 6 p.m., also against the Monarchs. The team's June 7, 2009 home opener falls on the 10th anniversary of the city of Seattle being selected as one of four cities to receive a WNBA expansion team in 2000. 
The Storm celebrates its 10th Anniversary season in 2009 and will play on national television two times with both broadcasts airing on ESPN2. Highlighting the Storm's national television coverage is a KeyArena home game against the Sacramento Monarchs at 6 p.m. on Thursday, July 9.

Weekends will be busy at KeyArena this season as nine of the 17 regular-season Storm home games will be played on Friday, Saturday or Sunday. The weekend matchups include 2008 WNBA MVP and Rookie of the Year Candace Parker and the Los Angeles Sparks on Friday, June 26, the 2008 Western Conference Champion San Antonio Silver Stars on Saturday, Aug. 1 and the return of Betty Lennox and the Atlanta Dream on Saturday, Aug. 29.

"We look forward to celebrating the Storm's 10th anniversary season this summer with the best fans in the WNBA," said Storm CEO Karen Bryant. "2009 will prove to be an exciting season in the WNBA as we will again see some great match-ups of the best players in the world competing at KeyArena." 

The Storm will host its annual Kids Day celebration game on Tuesday, July 7, with a noon tipoff against the San Antonio Silver Stars. The remaining theme night schedule for the 2009 Storm season will be announced in the coming weeks. 2009 Storm season tickets starting at just $180, group tickets, and deposits for 10th Anniversary ticket packages are available now by calling 206-217-WNBA. For additional information about the Seattle Storm, please log on to storm.wnba.com. 
The 2009 Storm schedule follows - All Times PT:

Saturday June 6 at Sacramento 1 pm Tuesday July 28 at San Antonio 5 pm
Sunday June 7 Sacramento 6 pm Saturday Aug. 1 San Antonio 7 pm 
*Tuesday June 9 at Indiana 4 pm Tuesday Aug. 4 Phoenix 7 pm 
Friday June 12 at Minnesota 5 pm Thursday Aug. 6 at Los Angeles 7:30 pm
Sunday June 14 at Chicago 3 pm Saturday Aug. 8 New York 7 pm
Friday June 19 Minnesota 7 pm Thursday Aug. 13 at Connecticut 4 pm
Sunday June 21 at Phoenix 4 pm Saturday Aug. 15 at Atlanta 4 pm
Friday June 26 Los Angeles 7 pm Tuesday Aug. 18 at Detroit 4:30 pm
Sunday June 28 at Los Angeles 6:30 pm Saturday Aug. 22 Indiana 7 pm
Wednesday July 1 at Phoenix 7 pm Tuesday Aug. 25 Washington 7 pm
Tuesday July 7 San Antonio Noon Thursday Aug. 27 Connecticut 7 pm
*Thursday July 9 Sacramento 6 pm Saturday Aug. 29 Atlanta 7 pm
Sunday July 12 Chicago 6 pm Tuesday Sept. 1 at New York 4:30 pm
Wednesday July 15 Detroit 7 pm Thursday Sept. 3 at Washington 4 pm
Friday July 17 at Sacramento 7 pm Saturday Sept. 5 at Minnesota 5 pm
Sunday July 19 Minnesota 5 pm Thursday Sept. 10 Phoenix 7 pm
Wednesday July 22 Los Angeles 7 pm Saturday Sept. 12 at San Antonio 5 pm

* Denotes nationally broadcast games on ESPN2.


----------

